# LA Apparel closed by health department



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Los Angeles Apparel was closed down yesterday by the county. They had 4 employees die from COVID and 300 have tested positive. I am not sure of all of their production is closed or just this location. I think they have several locations. 

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...rels-dtla-factory-after-coronavirus-outbreak/


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

More shady dealings from ole Dov Charney. You think he would have learned from getting kicked out of American Apparel.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

He is a little rascal. LA County isn't fooling around. They are getting tougher and tougher with COVID.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

binki said:


> He is a little rascal. LA County isn't fooling around. They are getting tougher and tougher with COVID.



County shouldn't have needed too much prodding with 300 infections and 4 deaths. That's huge. 2nd to meat packing plants? Surprised this one hasn't gotten more attention.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Gildan is still shut down too, yes?

Whether we use these brands or not, there will be secondary effects on the brands we do use, as people seek alternatives. I've noticed that larger sizes in particular are running down, or are already at zero, for some styles/brands/colors.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

There are shortages all over the place. Most or all of the mills are still closed unless they are making PPE. Our local discount T shop has a 2 shirt limit on black and white shirts. Pro Club isn't delivering until Aug/Sep. AAA is made in Mexico which just seemed to open a week or so ago. Forget about the 3rd world places. They are doomed except for maybe Asia. They have done much better from what I can see of locking things up to slow down or stop COVID. 

I can see the fall with vast shortages in popular colors and sizes of t-shirts. 

LA Apparel is in Compton, CA though. That area (South and East LA) are the hotest spots in CA right now except for maybe a couple of wild west shows (Imperial, San Diego and Yolo Counties)


----------

